# Suggest a PSU for my Config



## smitsarthak (Jan 8, 2012)

CPU:AMD Athlon 7750 Dual Core
Motherboard:BIOSTAR Group GF8100 M2+ SE (CPU 1)
RAM:2.0GB Single-Channel DDR2 @ 400MHz
GPU:Sparkle Nvidia 9400GT 1GB
HDD: Samsung 80GB PATA + Seagate 320GB SATA
Cabinet: Frontech Brisk.

My budget is around 1k~1.5k. Thanks.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 8, 2012)

will you upgrade your PC & GPU to a better one in the future? if yes, better invest more depending on how you want to upgrade. for 1.5k, FSP Saga II 350W is available but can't support highend system. you'll be limited to a low-midrange card only.


----------



## smitsarthak (Jan 9, 2012)

Sam said:


> will you upgrade your PC & GPU to a better one in the future? if yes, better invest more depending on how you want to upgrade. for 1.5k, FSP Saga II 350W is available but can't support highend system. you'll be limited to a low-midrange card only.


Yes I will probably upgrade but in about a years time. What should I buy in that case? Will FSP Saga II 350W be good enough for the time being?


----------



## topgear (Jan 10, 2012)

^^ if you are going to upgrade you better spend some more say 3-4k on a PSU - it's worth the money you spend on a good PSU


----------



## smitsarthak (Jan 18, 2012)

Ok I am going to buy FSP Saga II 350W. Please tell me where to buy in Kolkata presumably at Chandni. Also any online buying options available ( already checked Flipkart, not available). Thanks


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 18, 2012)

^^ check ITWares but 350W most likely is not available. also shipping is not free.


----------



## topgear (Jan 19, 2012)

@ OP - try here 



> M.D.Computers Pvt. Ltd.
> 16/1, Ganesh Chandra Avenue
> Near Chandni Metro Station
> Kolkata - 700013
> ...



if you can't find a 350W FSP saga you better opt for Corsair CX430v2


----------



## IndianRambo (Jan 19, 2012)

+1 for corsair cx 430v2


----------

